# Question on VW dipstick Range A and B



## jswfl (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,
I did my first oil change on a 2011 Tiguan 2 weeks ago @ 5000 miles. Today, I read in the owner's manual there are 3 range(A,B,C). So I went back and check my oil level again, it's at the top of Range B. In the manual it say if it's in B you can add half quart to bring it in Range A. So is it better to be in Range A or be at the top of Range B? What do you guys usually do? This is my first VW, please pardon my ignorance on this stuff.

Thanks


2011 Tiguan SE


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you're full*



jswfl said:


> Hi,
> I did my first oil change on a 2011 Tiguan 2 weeks ago @ 5000 miles. Today, I read in the owner's manual there are 3 range(A,B,C). So I went back and check my oil level again, it's at the top of Range B. In the manual it say if it's in B you can add half quart to bring it in Range A. So is it better to be in Range A or be at the top of Range B? What do you guys usually do? This is my first VW, please pardon my ignorance on this stuff.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


top of range b is full, top of range a is max overfill, when you get to c you need to add oil to bring it up into b.


----------

